# No disks with FreeBSD 9.1



## jerrym (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi,

I have an Advent Centurian with AMD Phenom(tm) 9650 Quad-Core Processor and SATA disks. I recently tried to install the AMD64 version of FreeBSD 9.1. I found that it did not find my cdrom drive so I put the install media on to a USB stick. Then I could either run the install or a shell and discovered that it had not detected any disks at all. 


```
ahci0: <ATI IXP700 AHCI SATA controller> port 0xc000-0xc007,0xb000-0xb003,0xa000-0xa007,0x9000-0x9003,0x8000-0x800f mem 0xfe9ff800-0xfe9ffbff irq 22 at device 17.0 on pci0
ahci0: AHCI v1.10 with 6 3Gbps ports, Port Multiplier supported
ahcich0: <AHCI channel> at channel 0 on ahci0
ahcich1: <AHCI channel> at channel 1 on ahci0
ahcich2: <AHCI channel> at channel 2 on ahci0
ahcich3: <AHCI channel> at channel 3 on ahci0
ahcich4: <AHCI channel> at channel 4 on ahci0
ahcich5: <AHCI channel> at channel 5 on ahci0
(aprobe1:ahcich1:0:15:0): NOP. ACB: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
(aprobe1:ahcich1:0:15:0): CAM status: Command timeout
(aprobe1:ahcich1:0:15:0): Error 5, Retries exhausted
(aprobe0:ahcich0:0:15:0): NOP. ACB: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
(aprobe0:ahcich0:0:15:0): CAM status: Command timeout
(aprobe0:ahcich0:0:15:0): Error 5, Retries exhausted
(aprobe2:ahcich2:0:15:0): NOP. ACB: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
(aprobe2:ahcich2:0:15:0): CAM status: Command timeout
(aprobe2:ahcich2:0:15:0): Error 5, Retries exhausted
```

I did some googling and found that some people were having problems due to BIOS settings. My SATA type was set to AHCI and could also be set to native IDE, legacy IDE or RAID so I tried them all but none of them helped. I installed FreeBSD 8.3 RELEASE next and that worked fine with no problem at all.

Has anybody got any suggestions on what to try next to identify the problem?

Jerry


----------



## dvl@ (Jan 31, 2013)

I am not saying that this will work, but I Googled for 'CAM status: Command timeout' and found this where they suggest upgrading the BIOS.


----------



## jerrym (Jan 31, 2013)

The last time I had a problem with FreeBSD a few years ago the suggestion was update the bios and I still have the scars from the attempt. I am not going down that road again I prefer to stick with 8.3. It just seems to me that as Centos, Fedora, Windows 7, Debian and FreeBSD 8.3 all work quite happily on this bios then the problem lies in FreeBSD 9.1.


----------



## dvl@ (Feb 1, 2013)

Then I'd say wait and see what others suggest.


----------



## dave (Feb 1, 2013)

Stick with 8.3.


----------



## Beeblebrox (Feb 1, 2013)

Check the Data and Power cable connectors.
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=27452


----------



## jerrym (Feb 17, 2013)

I am not sure if this is related or not but I am also getting a really weird problem when using 8.3. I start installing the software needed for a desktop and I am happily using it for several days then it will not boot up any more. It also won't boot in safe mode or with ACPI disabled. I got lots of errors to do with being unable to allocate IRQ resources. I have been scripting my desktop build as I go along so the first time it happened I just reinstalled from scratch and ran the scripts to get back to a working system. When it happened again I had been playing with automounting. I had installed automounter from ports failed to make any sense of the documents on the subject and deinstalled it and tried automount instead. Could I have done something stupid trying to get aoutomounting to work that stops it from booting? I have not found a way to get into the system to try to fix it so I am rebuilding it again. I will be more careful with automounting next time. Any ideas?


----------



## youngunix (Jun 7, 2013)

I too have this issue, and I don't doubt that a few others do as well. If you keep getting the same errors as in your first post, do not reboot or force a shutdown, instead, leave it alone and it'll boot the OS as normal after finishing the cycles. 
That's not the only issue I've noticed, now, it doesn't hibernate or sleep. I either have to shut it down or leave it on.


----------



## youngunix (Jun 12, 2013)

Update: here is what I've done to figure out (at least) where the problem lies:

removed the drive that gives errors from box 1 (where errors happen) and put it in box 2 and there were no errors.
put an identical drive (has Linux) in box 1 and booted with no errors.
unplugged all HDDs from box 1 and booted FreeBSD from a USB stick, and got the same errors.
Boxes' specs:

Box 1:

CPU: Intel i7-3770K
RAM: 2x 2 GB 1333 MHz
Board: Asus Maximus V Formula LGA-1155

Box 2:

CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 955BE
RAM: 2x 2 GB 1333 MHz
Board: Asus M4A89GTD/USB 3 AM3-Socket


----------

